# need a new wireless router



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

my current wireless N router "trendnet twe-633gr" is a piece of crap. ive had it for 6 months and i constantly have to reboot it to get the wireless signal back. this week has been terrible because i have to reboot it everyday! i would like to get another wireless N router but there arent many choices and a lot of people still have problems with them. i guess i should just get a wireless g router. when i had the linksys wrt54g my playstation3 would constanly drop connections (which happens to be a known problem by both sony and linksys and they havnt bothered fixing it.) anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## mrhuggles (May 15, 2008)

i strongly suggest, anything that can run openWRT + X-Wrt

it never crashes and always works flawlessly with a good config [if u need help ask i can help]
mine is a WRT54G v2.0 [one of the ones with 32mb of ram instid of 16mb]

all consumer router software is like that, every drop of it, especialy the ones that ppl say isnt like that. thats why u gotta go opensource linux man


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> i strongly suggest, anything that can run openWRT + X-Wrt
> 
> it never crashes and always works flawlessly with a good config [if u need help ask i can help]
> mine is a WRT54G v2.0 [one of the ones with 32mb of ram instid of 16mb]
> ...



the wrt54g router i had was an early model which is why i was having problems connecting it to the ps3. there is the wrt54gl available and people say i can use beter firmware on that. hrm...


----------



## mrhuggles (May 15, 2008)

with the wrt54g the earlier the better as far as opensource firmware goes [STRONGLY suggest openWRT + X-Wrt]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRT54G

this shows what versions have what stats, the most important parts are, how much flash space it has, and how much memory it as, as you can see the WRT54GL is pretty weak, and the WRT54GS v1.0 to 3.0 is awesome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> with the wrt54g the earlier the better as far as opensource firmware goes [STRONGLY suggest openWRT + X-Wrt]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRT54G
> 
> this shows what versions have what stats, the most important parts are, how much flash space it has, and how much memory it as, as you can see the WRT54GL is pretty weak, and the WRT54GS v1.0 to 3.0 is awesome.



yea, but how do i know what version i am getting?


----------



## mrhuggles (May 15, 2008)

that website shows the first 4 digits of the serial number, mine is CDF5, thats how you identify them.

if you want something expensive there is an alternative, avila gateworks makes some of the most awesome routers you can get ahold of easily, you just need to buy the router, and the case, and any miniPCI cards you might need [wifi] its future proof cuz you can replace the wifi card when new stuff comes out, you can get one with a really fast processor if you want, in the end it will be MANY times cheaper than getting a series of shitty consumer routers


----------



## Pinchy (May 15, 2008)

WRT330N 

Been so good for me so far *touch wood*.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> WRT330N
> 
> Been so good for me so far *touch wood*.



cant you just buy a wrt54gs and upgrade the firmware to match the 330N? sure it wont be "n" speed but it will have just as many features and cost 1/3


----------



## Pinchy (May 15, 2008)

Is that router gigabit?

The router previous to my WRT330N was an SMC Barricade WRT54G. For $30, that router was so good. Ran fine for 2 years, on 24/7. For a cheapy G router the range was also amazing.

Now the WRT330N. The range is literally at least 5 times better (down into my basement, which is four levels down, and the actual basement has a triple brick construction) has full reception on a centrino G card, which was 2-3 bars with the old SMC.

Also another thing to note: I havent had one cut out of wired or wireless with it, and I didnt buy it new.

That all being said, if you dont need the features spend less and get the G router . I havent had exp wit hthe wrt54gs, so I can't confirm anything about it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Is that router gigabit?
> 
> The router previous to my WRT330N was an SMC Barricade WRT54G. For $30, that router was so good. Ran fine for 2 years, on 24/7. For a cheapy G router the range was also amazing.
> 
> ...



good to know. the only reason i hesitate is because of the wireless issues all N routers seem to have. there is no standard yet and alot of manufacturers are making mistakes. i want a router that once i setup i never have to touch. it must do upnp and support all dnla (dlna?) devices. also, the 330N doesnt have wpa/wpa2 security.


----------



## ktr (May 15, 2008)

"N" is only good if you have "N" connectivity on the client side. 

I have played with the DLINK DGL-4300 and the DIR-655, both are awesome routers.

I really recommend the 655, the 4300 is a bit outdated (replaced by the 4500, but that cost way to much) but still a good router.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2008)

i have a wrt54g v2 loaded with dd-wrt v24 rc7 and she's ready for a new home. any takers?


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 15, 2008)

I have a very considered and experienced based tip:

#1 Dont get an all in one router with wireless. Get a SEPARATE wireless AP.

Reasons for this have been posted a 100x.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> I have a very considered and experienced based tip:
> 
> #1 Dont get an all in one router with wireless. Get a SEPARATE wireless AP.
> 
> Reasons for this have been posted a 100x.



could you point me to a few? i would be interested in reading them.


----------



## niko084 (May 15, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215

I sell these at work, and personally have one and my friend has one, also use one at work, no problems ever!

Linksys has become crap! 

If you want something really good get a cisco and learn to configure it


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122224

buddy has the older white model things are solid handles 20 ppl lans no problem as well as net browsing on all those rigs everything remains as fast to be expected no reboot requirted and amazing signal streigth


----------



## niko084 (May 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122224
> 
> buddy has the older white model things are solid handles 20 ppl lans no problem as well as net browsing on all those rigs everything remains as fast to be expected no reboot requirted and amazing signal streigth



I would second that too, although I never deal with them personally, a lot of people are praising netgears newer stuff, same with belkin....


----------



## ktr (May 15, 2008)

niko084 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215
> 
> I sell these at work, and personally have one and my friend has one, also use one at work, no problems ever!
> 
> ...



Yea, that router is awesome. Very very good range (beats most routers out there) and performance.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

ktr said:


> Yea, that router is awesome. Very very good range (beats most routers out there) and performance.



i am tempted, but there are 50 reviews of it saying it didnt work right.


----------



## ktr (May 15, 2008)

Most people who put there reviews in the first place the the ones that are complaining. Most people who are satisfied with there purchase dont bother to post a review.


----------



## niko084 (May 15, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am tempted, but there are 50 reviews of it saying it didnt work right.



Almost the same price at bestbuy, get one there and try it out


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

ktr said:


> Most people who put there reviews in the first place the the ones that are complaining. Most people who are satisfied with there purchase dont bother to post a review.



yea true.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Almost the same price at bestbuy, get one there and try it out



that isnt a bad idea. that way i can bring it back if i have issues and yell at them. i always enjoy yelling at the best buy workers.


----------



## niko084 (May 15, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> that isnt a bad idea. that way i can bring it back if i have issues and yell at them. i always enjoy yelling at the best buy workers.



Same here, its funny the poor uneducated $8 an hour workers.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 15, 2008)

i use a wrt54gl w/ dd-wrt ... no drop offs, carried it to school today had 10 ppl on it playing far cry .. no problems


----------



## EnglishLion (May 15, 2008)

Poor me - all this talk of N routers is making my Linksys BEFW11S4 B router seem old! It's only 5 yrs now.


----------



## niko084 (May 15, 2008)

EnglishLion said:


> Poor me - all this talk of N routers is making my Linksys BEFW11S4 B router seem old! It's only 5 yrs now.



I have 3 of those, great routers!


----------



## Pinchy (May 16, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> good to know. the only reason i hesitate is because of the wireless issues all N routers seem to have. there is no standard yet and alot of manufacturers are making mistakes. i want a router that once i setup i never have to touch. it must do upnp and support all dnla (dlna?) devices. also, the 330N doesnt have wpa/wpa2 security.



I have read all the wireless issues with the N routers and was hesitant to get one. The main thing that put me off this 330N is that its not even draft 2.0 certified. Yet I went with it and do not regret it at all. As I said, wireless is on nearly all the time (between two laptops) and it has never cut out. Range is also great.

About security. It is a shame it doesnt have WPA, but if all your stuff supports PSK2, then your right . I was worried the laptops (esp the older one) wouldnt have PSK2 support but, turns out they did.




niko084 said:


> Linksys has become crap!



Yeah I have read lots of negatives about linksys, but I can say from what I have seen so far, they are great.

This is actually my first linksys and I would recommend it.



niko084 said:


> I would second that too, although I never deal with them personally, a lot of people are praising netgears newer stuff, same with belkin....



I dont like netgear very much. Which newer models are you talking about? (I assume its their "n" lineup?) I can honeslty say I have never used an "N" netgear router, but all the rest of them are crap. Their normal G, super G and Rangemax (I have used a couple of each of them) just have bad reception! I teamed up a netgear "rangemax" wlan pci card and router (with like 8 antennas) and range was literally pathetic. It never did cut out, but 2/5 bars a couple of rooms away was pretty poor IMHO.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> I dont like netgear very much. Which newer models are you talking about? (I assume its their "n" lineup?) I can honeslty say I have never used an "N" netgear router, but all the rest of them are crap. Their normal G, super G and Rangemax (I have used a couple of each of them) just have bad reception! I teamed up a netgear "rangemax" wlan pci card and router (with like 8 antennas) and range was literally pathetic. It never did cut out, but 2/5 bars a couple of rooms away was pretty poor IMHO.



this is what is so frustrating. one person says that the router is awesome and covers their whole house and is really fast. another person says the exact opposite about that router. it is clear to me that wireless technology is still in its infancy. wifi may be going the way of buffalo anyway. wimax and 3g are getting a lot of research attention and may one day make wifi obsolete.


----------



## ktr (May 16, 2008)

Try the 655, you will like it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2008)

ktr said:


> Try the 655, you will like it.



ok, im going to pick it up today from best buy. keep your fingers crosses!


----------



## niko084 (May 16, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is what is so frustrating. one person says that the router is awesome and covers their whole house and is really fast. another person says the exact opposite about that router. it is clear to me that wireless technology is still in its infancy. wifi may be going the way of buffalo anyway. wimax and 3g are getting a lot of research attention and may one day make wifi obsolete.



Well I don't think anyone is saying much about something is bad and something is good... He said he is having his first linksys and it works great... Nobody said which netgears were good or bad, I just know some of them are pretty decent and get alot of praise.

I work with a team that is doing wifi isp access trying to get an entire city setup, about 40sq miles, we use all dlink stuff minus some Orinoco, Senao, and Microtek stuff, obviously antennas are a different company, 24db grids and such.

We have been going it for 3 years and have had zero problems with our dlink routers and access points *which are mainly used in businesses to boost signal in the buildings for coffee shops and bars.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 16, 2008)

i like my router, and i like its wifi, but maybe my wifi is only good because i have good antennas?


----------



## niko084 (May 16, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> i like my router, and i like its wifi, but maybe my wifi is only good because i have good antennas?



Good antennas are for signal which is for speed.

But the problem occuring with a lot of cheap routers "under $300" is that they like to lock up and you have to cycle the power on them.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2008)

well speed has been pretty good with the trendnet tew-633gr. it cost me 120 bucks and never held a reliable wireless connection. other people who have them love them tho. go figure.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 16, 2008)

300 dollars?? omg.... if you are gonna spend that much you should get a avila gateoworks with a 500mhz xscale, and 128mb ram, 32mb flash space,...

the only reason im useing a WRT54G v2.0 is because i got it for 25 bux and i can run linux on it.


----------



## niko084 (May 17, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> 300 dollars?? omg.... if you are gonna spend that much you should get a avila gateoworks with a 500mhz xscale, and 128mb ram, 32mb flash space,...
> 
> the only reason im useing a WRT54G v2.0 is because i got it for 25 bux and i can run linux on it.



Well thats the point.... .Anything "home" edition routers that have a overly nice easy going web interface and install setup disk generally are not quality enough...


----------



## mrhuggles (May 17, 2008)

X-wrt is a great interface for new users :?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2008)

i picked up the d-link 655 and will set it up when i get home from work. i noticed it comes with an install disc (they all do these day) and im just gonna skip messing with a dumb install disc.


----------



## ktr (May 17, 2008)

Don't use the cd. Just login via web browser (192.168.x.x) and there should be an online wizard to setup.

edit: here is an emulator of the web console: http://support.dlink.com/Emulators/dir655/login.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2008)

ktr said:


> Don't use the cd. Just login via web browser (192.168.x.x) and there should be an online wizard to setup.
> 
> edit: here is an emulator of the web console: http://support.dlink.com/Emulators/dir655/login.html



im checkin out that emulator. looks exactly like the trendnet one i use except the trendnet one doesnt limit things like QoS to 10. it should suit my needs just fine tho.


----------



## Pinchy (May 17, 2008)

Ive heard some good things about the 655 .

Only reason I didnt get it was because I got a great deal on the 330N .


And in regards to why people always have differing opinions on routers: I totally agree. You read one review it says its great and the next says its poor. I have the same problem when looking for routers. The best thing you can base it on is hands on experience lol. (Which is fairy hard)


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2008)

well the 655 is up and running. a painless setup since all the options are the same as the trendnet. now we will see about uptime...


----------



## mrhuggles (May 17, 2008)

does it keep track of uptime its self?
also, how is your clean performance? and i guess how will your performance be in a month or so


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> does it keep track of uptime its self?
> also, how is your clean performance? and i guess how will your performance be in a month or so



yea it keeps track of it's uptime. what do you mean clean performance?? there is a stats page and a router log. both the laptop and this pc get excellent connections from a good distance.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 18, 2008)

well i mean, some routers performance degrades after its been up for a while, like, i had a netgear that would be ok for a couple days then slow down, and crash after about 12 days, but by the time it crashed it was really getting slow

 its good that it keeps track of uptime


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 18, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> with the wrt54g the earlier the better as far as opensource firmware goes [STRONGLY suggest openWRT + X-Wrt]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRT54G
> 
> this shows what versions have what stats, the most important parts are, how much flash space it has, and how much memory it as, as you can see the WRT54GL is pretty weak, and the WRT54GS v1.0 to 3.0 is awesome.



Yes, and there's a big part in their support forums about what to do when you brick your router too. 

I will never touch a Linksys router again after my nightmares with them. I got a D-Link DGL-4300 a year and a half ago and it has never once had any problems. I highly recommend D-Link routers.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 18, 2008)

when you were having your nightmares with your routers were you running openWRT?


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 18, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> when you were having your nightmares with your routers were you running openWRT?



Who said that I had nightmares running WRT? 

I had a BEFSR41 v2 and BEFSR41 v3. Both were horrible and couldn't handle too much traffic (torrent P2P or gaming). The routers would reset all the time.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 18, 2008)

i was just wondering if you had it on there, i am kind of curious if you would link WRT54G with linksys firmware to a WRT54G with openWRT, i hear alot of ppl complaining about them so i wonder if people ever tried

bef's wont run it tho  i had one of those too, its firmware performed exactly the same as the default firmware for the WRT54GS v5 tho 

my router gets like ~ a year uptime with no performance drop ever

i guess im a benchmarkwhore, i think the thing i like most about X-Wrt is being able to update it without rebooting


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2008)

the dlink-655 has been up and running for a week with no problems whatsoever. i havnt done any media streaming yet tho so maybe this weekend i will stream over an HD movie to the PS3 and see how it goes.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 24, 2008)

a good test would be a torrent, with lots of users, all those seperate UDP connections is a really great workout


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> a good test would be a torrent, with lots of users, all those seperate UDP connections is a really great workout



cool, i have torrents up and running. unfortunately comcast throttles my upload so f them.


----------



## ktr (May 24, 2008)

use utorrent or azureus and enable encryption. That should prevent the throttling.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2008)

ktr said:


> use utorrent or azureus and enable encryption. That should prevent the throttling.



it doesnt prevent them from throttling me unfortunately.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 24, 2008)

use encryption + random ports [or like port 80, that will show them heh]

maybe nobody else is useing encryption? nothing even DPI would be able to pick that off, hmm

do they do that to all UDP traffic or something i dont know about?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> use encryption + random ports [or like port 80, that will show them heh]
> 
> maybe nobody else is useing encryption? nothing even DPI would be able to pick that off, hmm
> 
> do they do that to all UDP traffic or something i dont know about?



not sure. before i had to format about 3 weeks ago i was actually not being throttled. so perhaps i forgot some settings.


----------



## niko084 (May 24, 2008)

ktr said:


> use utorrent or azureus and enable encryption. That should prevent the throttling.



Lots of ISP's throttle anytime you start using any decent amount of your upload, they start cutting you back if it holds above a certain point for too long.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 24, 2008)

i would go away from that, hell i went away from comcast cuz they kept upping the downstream and leaving the upstream alone at like 768k, i would rather have 1mbit both ways, optimaly like 2mbit both ways, but 1mbit would be good enough for me, atm im on dsl, 7mbit / 896kbit but more like, 95k/s [comcast was like, 45 50k/s upstream at absolute best ever was like 68k/s] i guess things are completely different now, but for the longest they restricted the upstream so bad, and my downstream on them was like 15mbit plus so they are like OMFG15MBIT plz insert moneys for 15mbit irregardless of upstream


----------



## niko084 (May 24, 2008)

Well lets be honest here, when is the last time you saw yourself "actually" get 15mbit download speed???? Exactly....

My beloved 1.5/1.5 T1 I had use of when I lived at home is FAR faster for downloads and uploads, and only a tad bit slower on browsing the internet, because that wonderful 15mbit they advertise is a burst speed only and they nominal out around 1mbit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2008)

well my 6mbit down always maxes at 6mbit when im downloading 10 gig files from usenet. and i get a solid 1 mbit up when uploading via ftp. im happy with the connection speed, but i would like them to stop screwing with torrents.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (May 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122224
> 
> buddy has the older white model things are solid handles 20 ppl lans no problem as well as net browsing on all those rigs everything remains as fast to be expected no reboot requirted and amazing signal streigth



He is talking about my router and I would have to say Netgear right now is the way to go. 

If Linksys was as good as people try to make it out to be then the government would still be buying it, but they are now buying from Nortel Networks.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 24, 2008)

mmm
my old comcast actually hit 15mbit downstream, it was advertized as 16mbit, and also... my problem with it was never downstream it was always upstream they were insane, it was a long time befor they gave us 768k upstream even, we were on 384k for the longest, mmm i wish i had a t1, those are great for both upstream and latency omg

mmm as far as routers go, its 99.9% what software they are running and 1% hardware, there isnt really alot of distinction between any router and another when it comes to consumer routers, physicaly anyhow. they are too simple its like if they had to make a 486 computer, no company could really screw that up, but software, lol, nobody makes good software anymore

the government prolly uses cisco stuff almost exclusively, theyd prolly be better off with linux if they had trained people but, when you buy cisco you dont buy it for its stability as much as the tech support it comes with, i doubt that the .gov ever really used alot of linksys routers and if they did they shoulda put linux on um, hmm

well anyways, i dont make linksys out to be good, i make openWRT out to be good, and it is, and its completely unrelated to linksys at all, btw, im pretty sure the linksys brand is on its way out, i think they are rebranding to cisco cuz they sucked so bad and they wanna get away from the name of sucking so bad, but its their own fault, they used to use like the crappiest linux they possibly could that suicided its self when it got too many connections, then, they moved to VXWorks, which is like, even more suicidal after alot less connections :? the reason they did that is probably cuz they figured they could get away with it since "everybody else was doing it"

and ppl reward companys for that, you dont see anyone buying avila gateworks routers even tho they are hands down the best consumer routers that exist by like, many many times over, we dont reward um for being good, we punish them for being slightly more expensive [which they are actually cheaper now lol] the market is crazy, thats why routers suck so bad. *cries*


----------



## Pinchy (May 24, 2008)

I have an 8mbit download speed and I download at the full 8mbit whenever I go off fast aussie servers ...


----------



## mrhuggles (May 24, 2008)

what counts most is when you are downloading and playing a game at the same time, something time sensitive like an online multiplayer 3d shooter

yay for QoS back in the days you couldnt possibly do more than 1 thing at once and expect to have any fun at all


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2008)

are you talking about the t-1 line that only carries 1.54 mbps up and down? why would you want that when for a fraction of the cost you can get a 16mbit down 2 mbit up connection?


----------



## mrhuggles (May 25, 2008)

when i had comcast they wernt 2mbit up, and also umm, well it would depend on latency, if the t1 was really low latency I'd rather have that, im not gonna pay 500 a month for internet :? i wish i could, but 1.5mbit is enough bandwidth for me, would be nice to have super low latency for gaming is all im *really* conserned with, my router can make sure that downloads dont get in the way of anything, and if they dont get in the way of anything, no need to have a massive downstream pipeline for me :?

sometimes i feel like im the only one in the world that feels that way... sept maybe that guy with the t1  yummy


----------



## ktr (May 25, 2008)

Man, I had cable since it was known as Excite @ Home...which was around in 1996~1997. Before that I had ISDN, which cost around $100 a month.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

UPDATE! so far so good. there have been only 2 occasions that the router has reboot itself, and when it does it fires up very quickly. also, i was streaming a 1080p x264 rip of transformers the other day with no packet loss. however, when the movie required more than 45 Mbps to stream it would skip a little, but that is fine because i am connected wirelessly at 54Mbps. so streaming an HD movie an avg of 25 Mbps no delays even while maxing out my 16Mbit internet connection with usenet, torrents and a separate laptop streaming music.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 4, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well my 6mbit down always maxes at 6mbit when im downloading 10 gig files from usenet. and i get a solid 1 mbit up when uploading via ftp. im happy with the connection speed, but i would like them to stop screwing with torrents.



Well let me let you in on a little secret....

If you have ever used a full pipe t1 thats wide open and not being used to a fast connection.

I have gotten SOLID upload speeds of 1500 KBps and solid download speeds of 1500 KBps... Not burst, we are talking about moving 20-30gb at a time.

T1's are guaranteed bandwidth, cables and dsl's are for burst, which is why they are faster then browsing the internet. But solid state throughput is much less.

My cable modem bursts over 30mbit, but I rarely ever see over 600-800 KBps on a good day.

Cable and DSL has a faster ability at its heart, but is pretty much always bottlenecked, or as you can set if you have ever played with a T router, you can set a burst limit and a nominal limit, its very common practice for isp's so their lines don't get flooded.

If you think about it, I live in an apartment building with over 300 apartments, if 1/2 of those have a cable modem which is highly likely to be higher, thats 150 apartments rated at 8mbit, so we have a 1200mbit connection to this apartment alone?

The main trunk lines running through the country are not big enough to consider handling the "city" I live in at those rates, let alone the country.

This is why I love T1's and so on, let alone you can strap them together. They are massively expensive for what you get unless you need them for business though, there is no doubt about that. But in practice when you are download and uploading they are much faster as a general whole.

Glad to hear you router is working well for you


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 4, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Well let me let you in on a little secret....
> 
> If you have ever used a full pipe t1 thats wide open and not being used to a fast connection.
> 
> ...



That must suck you never get to see over 800KBps. If I am downloading around 12am to 3am I can get on average 500-800KBps. Though I dont live in a city nor a apartment building I do get throttled sometimes by Comcast cause they are jerks, but I fixed that by using Tor.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 4, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> That must suck you never get to see over 800KBps. If I am downloading around 12am to 3am I can get on average 500-800KBps. Though I dont live in a city nor a apartment building I do get throttled sometimes by Comcast cause they are jerks, but I fixed that by using Tor.



No I average between 500-600 peak times, and sometimes I even get lucky and get 1200 KBps... But like I said on the T1 I NEVER saw below 1400-1500KBps as long as I was on a decent server.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 4, 2008)

niko084 said:


> No I average between 500-600 peak times, and sometimes I even get lucky and get 1200 KBps... But like I said on the T1 I NEVER saw below 1400-1500KBps as long as I was on a decent server.



I wish I had T1 or Fiso but I can't get or afford either.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Well let me let you in on a little secret....
> 
> If you have ever used a full pipe t1 thats wide open and not being used to a fast connection.
> 
> ...




thanks for the info. but i thought T1 lines were only rated at 1.45Mbps .


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 4, 2008)

i wish i had a t1 for low latency, if i was rich i would have a t1 i swear i would, like 500 a month :?


----------



## niko084 (Jun 4, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> thanks for the info. but i thought T1 lines were only rated at 1.45Mbps .



It's 1.5 up / 1.5 down 

Just to let you know they can run much higher, the FCC just wants them limited there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

niko084 said:


> It's 1.5 up / 1.5 down
> 
> Just to let you know they can run much higher, the FCC just wants them limited there.



ok, then how do you get such awesome speeds ??!?!


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 4, 2008)

uhh, i think a real T1 was suposed to be serial, ie: 1.5mbit either up or down in a serial fassion?


----------



## niko084 (Jun 4, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok, then how do you get such awesome speeds ??!?!



Could not tell you, I wish I knew myself but on everyone I have ever had solo access to those are the solid speeds I have.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 4, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> uhh, i think a real T1 was suposed to be serial, ie: 1.5mbit either up or down in a serial fassion?



No.no.no.no.... T1's are bi-directional.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 5, 2008)

have they been since the analog frame relay days?

yep they sure have


----------

